# Birthcontrol pills



## mack2380 (May 17, 2000)

I was just wondering if any of the women out their had their symptoms increase with taking birth control pills. I reciently re-started them to control my endometriosis, and my symptoms seemed to increase ten-fold. Since I switched to pro-estrogen, I have been feeling a lot better. I was just curious if anyone else had this problem with Birth control pills?


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

We've been discussing this a lot on the main BB and on the adult bb for the past few months. This is such a great question!!! No answers yet. You might want to do a search in those other bbs.BTW, I'm going to the OB/GYN next week, and this is ABSOLUTELY one of the things I'm going to talk to her about... because I've noticed the same thing (went on Pill in 1996, symptoms worsened in 1997, have been on several types of Pill since then, have only gotten worse, now it's 2001, would like a resolution!).Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I was already on teh Pill when I got IBS, but mine got worse when I went off! I have PCOS, though, and going off the pill threw all my systems out of whack------------------*JennT*


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

My symptoms started right after I began taking the pill six years ago. I have stopped taking them and my IBS has improved slightly....but it is still there. My IBS is also much worse right before my period so I think that hormones definitely affect IBS.K


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

The pill actually helps my symptoms; my doctor and I have stopped most of my periods, and I am finally getting some relief! (My periods are "stopped" by skipping the sugar pills at the end of a pack--I just start the new pack immediately)I can't do this year-round though--it's not good for you--so every three months I have to have a period. This month is "the month"; it will be the first period I've had since we started experimenting with my birth control. I am kind of anxious about getting my period again, as I'm really afraid I'll be miserable and constipated. We'll see how it goes.But, the point of this rambling e-mail was to say that yes, there is definitely a hormonal link with IBS, but that link may affect people differently. For me, the hormones are a good thing, but they make life miserable for others. IBS is a tricky thing...


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

See my post to Mike Lomotil (subject name) he has explained why some of us think on the B/c pill is better. Its very technical though. I am very interested in this subject although I am struggling to work out when my IBS started (easy to confuse in the early days with period/ovulation cramps). Doctors in UK that I have spoken to seem totally divided on the possibility of hormones affecting IBS(ranging from laughing at me to agreeing totally and suggesting an increased dose of pill to suppress my natural hormones). It is worth trawling through the BB to see all the related posts though.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Mine actually was better when on the Pill, but as I stated, that was for different reasons (PCOS). So what the Pill was doing for me before, Glucophage is doing now, but by working on a different set of hormones.------------------*JennT*


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Mack, I have endo too, and I am supposed to take my pills continuously. Howeve, about 2 or 3 months ago I completely got off and I feel great. (I haven't discussed this with my gyn yet!)


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I simply can't take b.c. pills. Every month during ovulation(gyn. says all is healthy) I experience a severe IBS-C, pain attack.Okay, so tried the pill(various brands,formulas) to stop ovulation, hopefully stop pain. No such luck! On the pill, I experience IBS pain and C. every single day. No pill for me!It is now recognized that hormones can affect IBS. But, what the *####! to do???


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi,I was diagnosed with IBS 6 months after I started taking the pill. About 2 months ago I was at my wits end, and decided to stop taking the pill to see if my symptoms would improve. It has now been almost two months and I have been feeling so much better. I almost feel like my old self again... it is amazing.


----------



## dolphingirlsmom6 (Apr 4, 2000)

I was just thinking about this subject when I came across this post...My daughter Lindsey was initially diagnosed with IBS (we think due to an intestinal infection) 3 months before she had her first period at almost 13. She used Bentyl for those 3 months and had perfect success until she started her period, after that the IBS/D was pretty much out of control and nothing seemed to help for long. For the last 7 mos she has been on the pill with absolutely no D and since she is now home schooled no illnesses.So now I am wondering, as of Jan 2002 she will have had her mentstrual cycles for two years and will have been on the pill for one. We are struggling with the question of whether or not we should continue the pill or stop it and see how she holds up without. (I dread the length of time it takes to get it back under control if her hormonal "outbursts" start up with the D again...)Carol


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

My IBS-C&D was at its worst while I was on the depo-provera shot but has gotten better since I switched to a mini-pill. A few days before my period starts and during my period is actually the only time I have a normal BM. Don't know if it has to do with the amount of hormones in it or what.Erin


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

webbusa, not all gynos think it is bad to stop your periods for a length of time. Mine saw me in March and said if I had no problems, I could stop my periods until I saw him again. I have had 2 periods since then, though. The first one was after 3-4 months, and it was because I wanted to see if the periods would be better or worse after being stopped... I didn't want to have the period from hell after not having one for a year! But that period was a lot lighter and shorter and less painful than my usual ones...and I figured there was no reason to have another this year. But I had one a few weeks ago because I forgot my pill packet when I went away...so went ahead and just had the period.I think the pill's effect on your IBS partially depends on the type of IBS you have... I have D-type, and my symptoms are much worse around my period. And many D-types feel much better during pregnancy, and the pill mimics pregnancy enough to stop ovulation. Even non-IBSers report more frequent and softer BMs around the beginning of their periods...Personally, I think that puberty may be a trigger for IBS and other digestive woes...whether it is because of the hormonal change, or all the other changes your body is undergoing at the time, or both. But that time period is when my stomach problems started, and they got progessively worse.


----------

